# New Tx Tournament circuit



## extremebowfishing (Jun 27, 2016)

How many guys on here interested. Focus on big payouts. Numbers takes biggest prize followed by big 10 or 20 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

What is the format? Is it a points system leading up to a final championship or big money for each tournament?


----------



## extremebowfishing (Jun 27, 2016)

texas two guns said:


> What is the format? Is it a points system leading up to a final championship or big money for each tournament?


Higher buy ins, bigger money for each tourney

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

All 12 hour shoots?


----------



## extremebowfishing (Jun 27, 2016)

8-12 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

